# Failed to start apache24



## Kamor04 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hello

I am under process of installing FAMP on my FreeBSD 11.2 - release. I was starting from installing Apache24 as root, and after that I typed `service apache24 start` and I received this:


```
Performing sanity check on apache24 configuration:
AH00557: httpd: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for [my root name]
AH00558: httpd: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain
name, using 127.0.0.1. Set 'ServerName' directive globally to supress this
message
Syntax OK
Starting apache24.
AH00557: httpd: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for [my root name]
AH00558: httpd: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain
name, using 127.0.0.1. Set 'ServerName' directive globally to supress this
message
Segmentation fault (core dumped)    
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache24: WARNING: failed to start apache24
```


I am really worrying about segmentation fault. Initially apache was working well, but probably I corrupted some files, and now I don't know how to fix that.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 14, 2018)

How did you install Apache (and the other software); using ports or packages?


----------



## Kamor04 (Nov 14, 2018)

I've used pkg for apache, mysql and php.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 14, 2018)

Well, this is definitely not normal behavior. I also can't really reproduce any issues with a default installation.

Did you by any chance mix installation types? So: did you in the past install software from ports by running `make install clean` or a similar make command? Because that could explain this current behavior.

Also: did you upgrade to FreeBSD 11.2 from a previous version?  If so, did you also re-install all your software after that? That too could be a possible cause for your problems.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2018)

```
AH00557: httpd: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for [my root name]
AH00558: httpd: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain
```
This indicates DNS isn't working correctly and it's unable to (reverse) resolve the hostname. Both forward and reverse lookups have to be correctly configured. 


```
Segmentation fault (core dumped)    
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache24: WARNING: failed to start apache24
```
Anything in /var/log/httpd-error.log that might provide some clues?


----------



## Sivan! (Jul 3, 2022)

SirDice said:


> ```
> AH00557: httpd: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for [my root name]
> AH00558: httpd: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain
> ```
> This indicates DNS isn't working correctly and it's unable to (reverse) resolve the hostname. Both forward and reverse lookups have to be correctly configured.


I have the same issue, updated:

`sudo apachectl restart`


> doas service apache24 restart
> Performing sanity check on apache24 configuration:
> Syntax OK
> Stopping apache24.
> ...



Resolved.  Some problems remain, but not of the nature that requires to be raised in the list.

Thank you.


----------

